# Monster royal pleco



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

Ola,

Just wanted to share this with you guys; he's approx. 14" and not full grown yet


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Jesus H. Christ!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

What a MONSTER !!


----------



## Dragonrider (Jan 13, 2005)

Does he sit at the table with you or do you have him in an aquarium? Very Nice.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Holly Crap that thing is huge. Just curious, why the metal glove?


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

thoose plecos have teeth,

LOL

nice dood


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Holly Crap that thing is huge. Just curious, why the metal glove?
> [snapback]884506[/snapback]​


Dont they have gnarly teeth to chew wood with?
ooh and by the way, holy f*ck


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dam ....Is he for Sale ?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

How did you get him to stay still on your hand? If i tried that with my pleco he would flap and fall on the floor.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

that is one fabulous pleco


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow!
makes my 3"er look like nothing


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

homebrewed said:


> Wow!
> makes my 3"er look like nothing
> [snapback]884773[/snapback]​


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Holy f*ck!
That thing is MASSIVE!!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

they have huge teeth, my bros has teeth that look human, you can see them whent hey stick to glass... eeerie

sweet pleco very nice


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Gentleman, 
DO you think that can survive in a Monster Pygo tank ?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

omg you just made me splooge in my pants....


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

That thing is huge!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

He would look nice in my tank. What do you want for him?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy geez, the chainmale gloves crack me up!!! I've seen some aggressive Panaques, I'd hate to see that one mad!


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Jesus Christ on a Crutch that thing is big!


----------



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks guys for the kind words









Yes that thing has teeth and can easily make serious injuries.. I was thinking selling that bboy for around 300 euros. Should be a good price for the European market, don't know for the US... Is it ?

And some others nice sized plecos just for your pleasure

L14









L24









Cheers

Adrien


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn Adrien, please stop importing those amazing fish








Those pleco's are awesome!!!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Damn Adrien, please stop importing those amazing fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when are we going Mr J. ?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

That Panaque is a real Giant!

I`m planning toget one like that, only smaller, very soon.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

wow, that is one big pleco! beautiful!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

thats dope.

I want it.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

wow he is huge. yep is he for sale.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Damn those are some aweomse plecos, how much does the royal weigh


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

What a monster







perfect colors,body and fins.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

awesome plecos! ^ yea wondering how much they weigh?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

holy sh*t...best plecos i've seen any member have!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

simply amazing


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome Royal Pleco


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

What is your secret. I have bad luck with Royals. Good luck with Queen Arabesque (sp?), Gold Nugget, Blue Eyes, Sailfins, Vampires, etc. but very bad luck with Royals. I keep Driftwood in the tank, low nitrates, current, and no predators. What am I missing.

Kevin


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

holy f*ck.. he is awesome.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

how do you get them to stay still on your hand??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those guys are looking good


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, awesome royal pleco, I used to have a 7-8 incher but he died


----------



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

> What is your secret. I have bad luck with Royals. Good luck with Queen Arabesque (sp?), Gold Nugget, Blue Eyes, Sailfins, Vampires, etc. but very bad luck with Royals. I keep Driftwood in the tank, low nitrates, current, and no predators. What am I missing.
> 
> Kevin


Ola,

I don't know if I have a secret but I've always used some pieces of potatoes, carrots and cucumber, never had a problem with those guys







Driftwoods are also very very very important !

And thanks all for the comments









Adrien


----------

